# Kaufberatung - Orbea Alma H10 oder Ghost Lector 4.9



## Akapone911 (25. Mai 2019)

Akapone911 schrieb:


> Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen, deswegen stell ich die Frage hier nochmal:
> 
> Ich hab mich jetzt auf zwei Bikes festgelegt.
> Und zwar entweder das Orbea Alma H10,
> ...



Alter eingangs Post -> 

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin drauf und dran mir ein neues Hardtail zu gönnen und schwanke noch zwischen dem Orbea Alma H30 XT 29 (1199,-) und dem Orbea Alma H10 29 (1499,-).

Eigentlich würde die Entscheidung leicht fallen, wenn das H10 in Rahmenhöhe 'L' verfügbar wäre. Tut es leider nicht, nurnoch 'M' vorrätig.

Rahmenhöhe Rechner im Netz ergeben unterschiedliches, zwischen 'M' und 'L'. 

Meine Körpergröße ist ca. 1,80 (im Perso steht 1,78) und meine Innenbeinlänge ist ca. 80cm.

Ich würde schon sehr gern das H10 nehmen, wegen der besseren Ausstattung und dem geringeren Gewicht.

Was meint ihr? Rahmenhöhe 'M' und dafür bessere Ausstattung, oder 'L' aber "schlechtere" Ausstattung.

Ich bin kein voll Profi, also verzeiht mir bitte, falls ich halbwissen nutze. 

Ich bedank mich schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß, Aka


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich mach es kurz:
Nimm M und H10

Warum:

- kein Umwerfer
- wendiger kompakter Rahmen
- "zu klein" ist immer besser als "zu groß" (bin 182/86 und nimm immer den Kleineren)


Frage ist nur, ob man nicht mehr Rad für das Geld bekommt. Bin aktuell in diesem Bereich nicht bewandert, aber wirklich überzeugen tut mich die Ausstattung nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akapone911 (25. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort. 

Also mach ich mit der Rahmenhöhe 'M' erstmal nichts falsch?

Ab wann sollte man denn Rahmenhöhe 'L' wählen? Also im Bezug auf die Körpergröße und Innenbeinlänge?! Hab da echt schiss, ein zu kleines Rad zu kaufen, für meine Körpergröße. Wie gesagt, bin da noch recht unerfahren. Also verzeiht mir, falls ich doppelt und dreifach frage. 

Ich hatte erst das Ghost Lector auf meiner liste, allerdings ist die Farbkombi die ich gern genommen hätte nicht mehr verfügbar. Deswegen bin ich auf das Orbea umgeswitcht, da ich das Orbea auch probe gefahren bin und es mich echt überzeugt hat.

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich meist Straße und Waldtouren fahre.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (26. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt, kleiner Rahmen kann durch Sattelstütze und Vorbau angepasst werden, ein großer kann nicht wirklich verkleinert werden.

kleiner Rahmen-> steif, wendig, kompakt

daher fahre ich an meinem Rädern immer den kleineren Rahmen und bin glücklich. Du bist etwas kleiner, also würde der Auszug nicht ganz so extrem ausfallen. 

Aber vllt fährst einfach mal beide Größen und achtest gezielt auf dein Wohlbefinden/Fahrverhalten.


----------



## DirkCC (26. Mai 2019)

Ich habe fast die gleichen Maße. 1,78 und 80,6. Ich fahre M und das passt super (aktuell Orbea Oiz, davor Bergamont Revox). Evtl. Vorbau tauschen und gut ist. Zu groß ist immer schlecht. Den Fehler habe ich bei meinem allerersten MTB als Jugendlicher gemacht. Das war mir eine Lehre.


----------



## Akapone911 (27. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Werd dann das Alma in M nehmen und gegebenenfalls dann den Vorbau anpassen.

Mein Centurion was ich derzeitig fahre hat Rahmenhöhe L und da hab ich manchmal das gefühl, es ist ein wenig zu hoch, da ich nur mit den Zehenspitzen im sitzen auf den Boden komme.

Ps. Schönes Cannondale


----------



## Akapone911 (30. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen, deswegen stell ich die Frage hier nochmal:

Ich hab mich jetzt auf zwei Bikes festgelegt.
Und zwar entweder das Orbea Alma H10,
oder das Ghost Lector 4.9.

1500Euro zu 2000Euro, Alu gegen Carbon.
Welches Bike würdet ihr mir empfehlen und warum?

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten, bin mir nämlich total unsicher welches es werden soll und bin über jede Hilfe und Meinung dankbar. Super wäre natürlich, wenn jemand mit dem Alma oder Ghost seine Erfahrungen teilen könnte. Bilder würden das ganze dann noch perfekt abschließen. 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Scalpel2107 (26. November 2019)

Wähle das Alma M mit bessere Austattung.

Gruss.


----------

